# Diamond Willow for My Sister



## Ron T (Dec 13, 2015)

This is a stick I carved for my sister who lives in Montana and was wintering down in Arizona at the time of the carving. Hence, the dual theme of Northern mountains/animals and desert animals. This is my second diamond willow walking stick. I like the fact that I was able to utilize the branch coming out of the diamond and turning it into a snake. The vivid contrast between the outer white wood and the darker red of the inner wood is what makes the diamond willow so beautiful, IMHO. Unfortunately, my sister is so protective of her stick and afraid she will damage it that she doesn't take it out on her walks but, instead, keeps it wrapped up in the back of her closet where no one can see it.


----------



## Ron T (Dec 13, 2015)

More photos


----------



## Ron T (Dec 13, 2015)

More photos. Sorry, I'll change the .bmp ones.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

More great carving! It's a shame your sister doesn't take it out and use it. People should use and enjoy beautiful things.

Your work is the only time I've seen anyone take advantage of the difference in color between the sap and heart wood on a walking stick in that way.

Rodney


----------



## Ron T (Dec 13, 2015)

Rodney said:


> More great carving! It's a shame your sister doesn't take it out and use it. People should use and enjoy beautiful things.
> 
> Your work is the only time I've seen anyone take advantage of the difference in color between the sap and heart wood on a walking stick in that way.
> 
> Rodney


Hi Rodney, thank you very much for your kind words. I couldn't agree with you more about people using things especially a walking stick. One of the things that I love of the diamond willow, in addition to the diamonds, use the vivid contrast between the outer wood and the heartwood. I don't know why but the heartwood in my first diamond willow stick was very pale. The state would have looked much better if the heartwood were darker.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Great looking work thanks for sharing.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Ron T said:


> More photos. Sorry, I'll change the .bmp ones.


That kokopelli is awesome!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

That's a great looking stick Ron. I like the Southwest designs I use a lot of those when I live in Arizona and Nevada. I agree on the Diamond willow . It is nice to work with. Your sister should hang it in a wall it is a piece of art.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Thats one nice cane, should be used for others to appreciate the amount of work that goes into producing a thing of beauty


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

If I was not using the stick then I would say that it deserves to be shown off, in a case or stand at the very least. Great intricate work! N.


----------

